# "The Sandlot" Skiptooth Western Flyer



## Mark Allard (Feb 28, 2020)

Bought this Ole Boy at the Hurricane Coasters Swap Meet in Charlotte N.C. in Feb, But due to lack of room in car it ended up taking the long way home via a couple friends. I bought it as a  "Project" but after getting it home I decided to keep it simple. Just scuffed up the rust oiled it up, added some statement pieces (like the bat and glove, a pair of Chuck Taylors, a Skateboard deck on the rack and a light. Oh and a vintage baseball card). I'm calling it "The Sandlot". Not sure of the year or if its original or not but it rides nice and got plenty of attention when I took it out the other day.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 28, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## Sven (Feb 29, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 29, 2020)

I like the added skateboard deck.   The Whole theme works well on this bike .  Nice Bike There !!   Good job on making it Unique !!


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 16, 2020)

Very sweet i love it , great job man !


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 16, 2020)

Love it Mark!


----------



## Scout Evans (Mar 16, 2020)

Looks great! It's probably a late 40's CWC made bike. It looks original to me, I had a 46 CWC that matches up pretty well to that bike. This pic is of a 48 WF, different chainwheel but everything else looks right. I think your paint was touched up but I'm not sure. The serial number on the BB will ID the year.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 17, 2020)

" Yer Killin me Smalls " !


----------



## gorace38 (Mar 19, 2020)

good looking ride. ive been wanting to use that skateboard idea.


----------



## Sonic_scout (Dec 21, 2020)

Love this movie, love this bike!!!


----------



## Pedaltherapy (May 27, 2021)

Good looking bike. I've been noodling on a flat deck for a rear rack. I like the skateboard a lot. It'll fit a six pack sized cooler quite well...just in case


----------



## DonChristie (May 27, 2021)

Another finely crafted machine by the Maestro! Looks great!


----------



## all riders (May 27, 2021)

Man, that looks just like Roy Hobbs' bike. Does that bat say"Wonder Boy"?


----------



## ian (May 28, 2021)

Mark Allard said:


> Bought this Ole Boy at the Hurricane Coasters Swap Meet in Charlotte N.C. in Feb, But due to lack of room in car it ended up taking the long way home via a couple friends. I bought it as a  "Project" but after getting it home I decided to keep it simple. Just scuffed up the rust oiled it up, added some statement pieces (like the bat and glove, a pair of Chuck Taylors, a Skateboard deck on the rack and a light. Oh and a vintage baseball card). I'm calling it "The Sandlot". Not sure of the year or if its original or not but it rides nice and got plenty of attention when I took it out the other day.
> 
> View attachment 1147388
> 
> ...



I'm thinkin' I like the skateboard rack the best!


----------



## Upchuck79 (May 28, 2021)

Say Hey! - a Suhweet ride!


----------



## Pondo (May 28, 2021)

Nice score and great name too!


----------

